# Lakenvelders



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Does anyone else have Lakenvelders. I have 1 Silver and 1 Golden. It took me a couple tried to actually get some to survive. In my first order I lost both my Goldens as one was dead o arrival and the other passed the next day. Then with my second shipment 1 of the 2 replacements died about a week in, it was small and didnt seem to grow. So here is what I have now. I notice them to be pretty skittish and very flightly.

This is Road Runner ( the pic is old, she is now 24 and she is about 17 weeks old in the pic)









And here is Violet my Golden, the pic was taken today she is 9 weeks 3 days old.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

They're beautiful! So many breeds I've never heard of until I joined this forum. Love this site!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice looking birds as they look almost wild.


----------

